# Electric Watches Community On Facebook



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

OK, I freely admit it...I'm not sure what I'm doing. 

But I do have a Facebook account which, up until now, has not been used much. But I'm not King Canute and cannot hold back the (social networking) tide...so I played around and created a Community...an Electric Watch Community :gossip: .

I then posted a few photos on it. Scratched my head and wondered what to do next read, so went back to my website and add a link to this Community on my home page. Had another think umnik2 , and then added a Facebook Like button to the bottom of each website page.

Now what shall I do :huh:? I'm not even sure if I've done it correctly, so if you're a Facebook user, go poke and press a few buttons for me please :yes:.

Hope this doesn't break any Forum rules...I'm still struggling to understand how Forums, Communities and Websites all relate to each other and how they can peacefully co-exist. :duh:


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

liked it Paul


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Me to.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

...and me.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks Guys...something is working. :rofl:


----------



## YourDreamIzHere (Aug 14, 2012)

Converting fans from different parts of the internet to Facebook likes is a great way to garner more attention for you and your brand - so well done! Now you just have to keep the posts and status updates fun and interesting about anything: Stuhrling watch posts or which watches last the longer and have the best quality. And obviously the more pictures the better! Keep on doing great work, Silver Hawk!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

What's Facebook Paul?

:weed:

I think my grand-daughter is on there, or is that Tweeter or something? I haven't a ferkin cloo mate!


----------



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

Paul,

I would also like to get on board the Twitterbook thing in principal but I find it all a bit shallow - lightweight. I guess that if you want to engage with young folk (younger than Mel and me) that's how you do it. Hopefully it's a stepping stone to a better understanding of electric watches and that's got to be good.

In truth I look at the forum much more than I participate in it, so I do try and make a regular financial donation as a means of supporting it's continuation.

Your web site is certainly not lightweight, it's a unique resource, informative & helpful - I trust it rewards you commercially.

On a passing note, I joined Facebook without realizing you can't quit and that don't sit well.

Cheers


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

you can quit facebook, but not many people choose to.

I've liked the page and added a pic.

I resisted FB for ages, but now visit 10-20 times a day. scrabble is addictive, but i have found it really useful to stay in touch with friends as our lives get busier with kids and work etc.

It won't work for everyone - you need to actually have friends in order to make it worthwhile!


----------



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

scottswatches said:


> ... - you need to actually have friends in order to make it worthwhile!


That's not nice.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

This is an old topic.

I post photos from time-to-time on my "Electric Watches" FB page but that's about it. I find it strange that some people try to contact me via FB rather than use regular email or via my website (details in the About section).


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I would imagine its the onward march of the smart phone Paul, using FB as a multi media medium, as in why open a separate tab for emails when you can message from a site you are already on... A lot..


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm with Mel on this one - I do my social networking down the pub (remember those?). However, it occurred to me that they could combine all those sites into one (save us all a bit of time) and call it YouTwitFace or something. Know what? Someone's only already gone and done it:

http://www.youtwitface.com

You couldn't make this stuff up  . Best of luck with the new thing, Paul (whatever it is) :lol: .


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

squareleg said:


> I'm with Mel on this one - I do my social networking down the pub (remember those?). However, it occurred to me that they could combine all those sites into one (save us all a bit of time) and call it YouTwitFace or something. Know what? Someone's only already gone and done it:
> 
> http://www.youtwitface.com
> 
> You couldn't make this stuff up  . Best of luck with the new thing, Paul (whatever it is) :lol: .


The Bacon Number is a riot!


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> The Bacon Number is a riot!


I've tried about ten times and can't get past 2 (I even tried Bruce Springsteen - who isn't even an actor :lol: ). Gonna try someone really obscure now...

Blimey, Judi Dench is 2 as well. It's a fix!!

Ronald Reagan 2... This is getting dull. :schmoll:

.


----------

